# Civil War Figures?



## geekchris (May 9, 2016)

Hello,
I am planning a Civil War Diorama, and I was wondering if anyone knew of any good sources of Civil War figure kits, preferably in a larger scale, 1/50 or larger. I've done some looking and it doesn't look like there is much out there. I'm mainly looking for infantry, although some cavalry and artillery would also be nice.
-Chris


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

I believe there are several sets of 1/32 scale US Civil War figure sets available, possibly from Airfix. These are one-piece figures in a soft polythene plastic, but can be pre-primed with Krylon plastic fusion paints designed for patio furniture, then primed with regular primer and painted any way you like, with your choice of paints. The fusion paints bond chemicaly with the plastic and wan withstand moderate stress without cracking and flaking off. You'd be best off washing them with grease-fighting dish detergent and thoroughly rinsing them first.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Airfix never made any 1/32 Civil War figures but other companies do. Armies in Plastic, Clasic Toy Soldiers, Marx, etc. all have various 54mm, 1/32 and 60mm Civil War figures and accessories. 

The soft plastic figures are not terribly hard to paint but paint will flake off of thin parts like rifles and bayonets if you are not careful. The Krylon Fusion paint does sort of adhere but it is also very very very thick. I painted some Marx Roman accessories with it and was disappointed both in the thickness and the fact that it took forever to dry.

I&R Miniatures is still around and they offer a wide range of 54mm metal civil war figures and accessories that are intended for dioramas and scenes. Of course the cost is more, but you get what you pay for and metal is more durable than rubber.


----------

